# ejuice me up weight setting



## Moerse Rooikat (18/1/18)

hi 
ok my scale is on the way so mixing by weight
i use the ejuice me up calculator 
it has no gram setting so with the help of my friend google i came up with 
my
36mg 100%pg white label nicotine is 1.03992 g/ml
pg is 1.038 g/ml
vg is 1.26g/ml
flavoring is set at 1g/ml as its the average norm
now it is showing grams 
just like to know am i missing same thing ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/1/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi
> ok my scale is on the way so mixing by weight
> i use the ejuice me up calculator
> it has no gram setting so with the help of my friend google i came up with
> ...


Looking good Rooikat.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-mixing-with-by-weight-advice-needed.t29557/#post-444252

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/3/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hi
> ok my scale is on the way so mixing by weight
> i use the ejuice me up calculator
> it has no gram setting so with the help of my friend google i came up with
> ...


a edit 
flavoring to be set to 1.01 gram per mill
@Braki

Reactions: Like 2


----------

